
The mystery of Zach, New Zealand’s all-too-miraculous medical AI - jasonhansel
https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-best-of/31-12-2018/summer-reissue-the-mystery-of-zach-new-zealands-all-too-miraculous-medical-ai/
======
daboross
Looks like this is from 2018, and has had at least one follow up:
[https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-best-of/09-03-2018/the-
mystery-...](https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-best-of/09-03-2018/the-mystery-of-
zach-the-miracle-ai-continued-it-all-just-gets-terribler/)

It's an interesting story though - thanks for linking it! Not...
extraordinarily surprising, but interesting.

